# Musicians Filtered Earplugs



## Sethjv (May 19, 2013)

Just curious if anybody has any experience with these or any similar product. Debating getting some so I can jam with some friends. Here's the link to what specifically I'm talking about. 
http://www.earinc.com/pdf/musicians-filter.pdf


----------



## noUser01 (May 19, 2013)

My buddy went and got some custom molded earplugs with different filters he can put in them. Cost him around $300. I just bought an 85 pack of disposable earplugs at Canadian Tire. They block about 35db of sound, and only cost me $25.


----------



## xCaptainx (May 19, 2013)

I used custom molded earplugs before moving to custom molded in ear monitors. 

They are MUCH better than dodgy foam ones. Especially as most of the molded ones offer you a flat E.Q reduction, thereby providing you a more accurate representation of your stage sound. 

There's no point even trying to dial in your gear when using cheap earplugs. You can't hear any of the high end and the only frequencies that cut through are the low end. You end up dialing a very fizzy/high end tone. 

My stage sound increased dramatically once I started using these. I'd highly recommend them.


----------



## BillNephew (May 20, 2013)

What would you guys recommend as an upgrade from the Hearos Hi-Fi Long Term plugs? They only cut 12db, and I need something that can do more than that.


----------



## MetalBuddah (May 28, 2013)

BillNephew said:


> What would you guys recommend as an upgrade from the Hearos Hi-Fi Long Term plugs? They only cut 12db, and I need something that can do more than that.



Try one of the Surefire models. Really comfy and they provide substantial noise reduction. 

Amazon.com: surefire sonic defender


----------



## Sethjv (May 30, 2013)

I was mainly looking at whether or not I should invest in these types mainly because of decibel reduction or at standard in ear monitors. Regardless, both won't be cheap for a set but I was just wanting to get an idea of which would be more efficient for group practicing/live etc.


----------



## MBMoreno (Jun 2, 2013)

Sethjv said:


> I was mainly looking at whether or not I should invest in these types mainly because of decibel reduction or at standard in ear monitors. Regardless, both won't be cheap for a set but I was just wanting to get an idea of which would be more efficient for group practicing/live etc.



There is a lot more situations where the earplugs are more useful than in ears IMO. One doesn't (usually) always have the logistics to use in ears in its full potential and can benefit from custom earplugs even at concerts or other noisy environments. That said, I think one of the best thinks playing live is having the ability to use in ears, but if they can be used near their full potential.


----------



## Sethjv (Jun 5, 2013)

Sounds fair enough, probably just going to go for the custom ear molds for now then.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Jun 11, 2013)

I've been wearing earplugs for about 15 years now. first the foam 35db ones, and then onto musicians plugs for the last 8 years or so.

musicians plugs are worth the money, especially as the high end attenuation is far less pronounced with actual filters than the foam earplugs. you can usually check the attenuation curve from the filter manufacturer as well. typically the 30-35db plugs have a high end roll off thats not generally found on the 12-15db cut filters, which typically have a much flatter response curve.

seriously though. you get your hearing once. protect it. get some musicians plugs, get a couple with different cut levels depending on what you're trying to do.


----------



## tedtan (Jun 12, 2013)

Typical earplugs always sound like shit because they cut out too much high and mid range frequencies, so I just bought some musicians earplugs on Monday. It will be 2 weeks before I have them in hand and can provide a first hand review, but they should cut all frequencies evenly, meaning they sound the same as without plugs, just quieter. Three options of filters were available: 9bB, 15dB and 25dB reductions. You only have one set of ears, so at $150 for the custom molded plugs with your choice of which filters you want (one set), they are cheap protection for your ears (extra filters are available at $75/pair).


----------



## TheKindred (Jun 12, 2013)

Etymotic Research, Inc. - High-fidelity Earphones, Headsets and Hearing Instrumentation

cheap and super effective.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Jun 12, 2013)

tedtan said:


> Typical earplugs always sound like shit because they cut out too much high and mid range frequencies, so I just bought some musicians earplugs on Monday. It will be 2 weeks before I have them in hand and can provide a first hand review, but they should cut all frequencies evenly, meaning they sound the same as without plugs, just quieter. Three options of filters were available: 9bB, 15dB and 25dB reductions. You only have one set of ears, so at $150 for the custom molded plugs with your choice of which filters you want (one set), they are cheap protection for your ears (extra filters are available at $75/pair).



the 9 and 15 will have pretty much flat frequency response, the 25's will have more of a roll off above about 2k, but nothing compared to the foam plugs.

if you're playing jazz in a jazz club, some 9's or 15's will be all you need. playing metal (or near a drummer who hits hard) and you're going to want 25's.

same deal with IEM's, get em moulded for better attenuation.


----------



## tedtan (Jun 13, 2013)

^ Matt_D_

I got the 15's and 25's for that reason, figuring I'll mainly use 15's, and the 25's will be for louder environments (like near my last drummer ).


----------

